# New here  looking on tips for my smokehouse build mostly



## mcovey (Jan 3, 2017)

I have been wanting to build a smokehouse for awhile.   I think mostly I would be doing pork.  My parents raise pigs and I would like to smoke different sections of the pig.  I can easily build a smokehouse this spring and want to make something that would last for a long time.   I found a design online and have been doing a lot of reading on it.  what I would like is something that can be as much to one unit as possible.  Ill attach a picture of one I really like but I am concerned with too much heat in this design.  though I would also like to be able to cook something over the course of a day in it as well.  6-8 hours for a shoulder or something.   and want to be able to cold smoke with it.   would it work to do this for cold smoking and hot?  I was thinking of putting in a pipe and running it separate with another firebox but like the idea of one unit.   

  













Smokehouse.jpg



__ mcovey
__ Jan 3, 2017





  













Smokehouse2.jpg



__ mcovey
__ Jan 3, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

That sure looks like a great smokehouse to me, but I'm no builder.

Post your questions in the smokehouse section & I think you will get your answers.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/200/smoke-houses

Al


----------



## gary s (Jan 5, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cloudy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great                   people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------

